

Startups Interviews Turn Hackers Off  - bsiddiqui
https://medium.com/p/3561572c7620

======
lauradhamilton
Has anyone actually done the "trial week" thing and had it work out?

Maybe for a super-junior person who just finished a dev bootcamp kind of
thing, but I can't imagine a full-time employed engineer signing up for a
"trial week."

------
gailees
Do any startups do it right?

~~~
bsiddiqui
I think some do but it's rare. Stripe seems to be doing a good job:
[http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-is-the-
engineering-...](http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-is-the-engineering-
interview-process-like-at-Stripe)

